
Kevin Kelly’s 6 Words for the Modern Internet - mjfern
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/06/kevin-kellys-internet-words/
======
MattGrommes
Kelly is a great optimist and I love his list but the first comment calls out
some more words worth thinking about, even if you don't agree that they're on
the same level:

>> s.g. (<http://twitter.com/1111Observant>)

>> here's 6 more.

>>Invading. Recording. Tracking. Influencing. Exploiting. Robbing.

